# Haberlere Bakıyorum İngilizcesi



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar mesela bir haber sitesi veya gazeteyi açtım haberlere bakıyorum. Bu verdiğim durumdaki ”Haberlere bakıyorum”un  ingilizcesi nedir?
Look for, look at veya check ten biri kullanılacak diyeceğim ama 3ü de çok mantıklı gelmiyor.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## gocmenhakan

l am having a look at the news.


----------



## CHovek

Televizyon   *to watch the news* 

Gazete       *to read the news
*
radyo        *to listen to the news    *

Umarım işini görür.


----------



## gocmenhakan

sanı


CHovek said:


> Televizyon   *to watch the news*
> 
> Gazete       *to read the news
> *
> radyo        *to listen to the news    *
> 
> Umarım işini görür.


sanırım arkadaş internetten bakıyor haberlere, bu yüzden "have a look at the news" daha genel ve uygun gibi


----------



## srknpower

gocmenhakan said:


> sanı
> 
> sanırım arkadaş internetten bakıyor haberlere, bu yüzden "have a look at the news" daha genel ve uygun gibi


Evet onu merak ediyorum.
Take a look da olur mu sizce?

İkinizie de teşekkürler


----------



## CHovek

srknpower said:


> Evet onu merak ediyorum.
> Take a look da olur mu sizce?
> 
> İkinizie de teşekkürler



Eskiden turizmde çalışırken Britanyalılar'dan hep "have a look" kalıbını duyardım.Şu anda Britanya İngilizcesi Amerikan İngilizcesinin etkisi altında olduğu için "take a look" kalıbı da çok kullanılıyor.

Arama motoruna "have a look" yazınca Britanya merkezli siteler çıkıyor,herhalde Amerika'da fazla kullanılmıyor.Sonuç olarak aralarında anlamca bir fark yok.


----------



## srknpower

srknpower said:


> Evet öonu merak ediyorum.
> Take a look da olur mu sizce?
> 
> İkinizie de teşekkürlee





CHovek said:


> Eskiden turizmde çalışırken Britanyalılar'dan hep "have a look" kalıbını duyardım.Şu anda Britanya İngilizcesi Amerikan İngilizcesinin etkisi altında olduğu için "take a look" kalıbı da çok kullanılıyor.
> 
> Arama motoruna "have a look" yazınca Britanya merkezli siteler çıkıyor,herhalde Amerika'da fazla kullanılmıyor.Sonuç olarak aralarında anlamca bir fark yok.


Bana ilgiyle cevap verdiğiniz için hepinize teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## analeeh

'Take a look' and 'have a look' are both used but in slightly different contexts.

Here I would say 'I'm having a look at the news'.


----------



## srknpower

analeeh said:


> 'Take a look' and 'have a look' are both used but in slightly different contexts.
> 
> Here I would say 'I'm having a look at the news'.


Thank you for your answer.


----------

